# Blackberry upgrade



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I just recently updated from a blackberry curve to a Blackberry Torch 9810. This phone is awesome. I could of got an iphone for the same money but imo this smokes the iphone. I dislike full blown touch screens because my hands are often dirty and this touch screen with touch pad was the right fit. Plus viewing PT on it is a snap. So go buy one.


----------



## Goode Painters (Jan 1, 2011)

i got one too and love it, although it does freeze and glitch from time to time dont like the full touch either.I have never tried painttalk on in though. I used to abuse it until i got a bluetooth headset, love it!!! hands free all day baby and i can stream music!!!!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Goode Painters said:


> i got one too and love it, although it does freeze and glitch from time to time dont like the full touch either.I have never tried painttalk on in though. I used to abuse it until i got a bluetooth headset, love it!!! hands free all day baby and i can stream music!!!!


It is a bad ass phone, I have not experienced any freezing but will keep my eye out for it so I can get it replaced if it does.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Blackberrys are so... 2009. 

Get you a Droid.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Droid and ipad2 here


----------



## cappaint (May 24, 2011)

so you can leave the phone in ur car and just wear your bluetooth and listen to music?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Got a new phone this week as well. Wanted to wait till the new phones came out this fall, but my palm died. 

http://www.htc.com/www/smartphones/htc-7-trophy/


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Blackberrys are so... 2009.
> 
> Get you a Droid.


I considered a droid but I am against full blown touch because my hands are always dirty.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I considered a droid but I am against full blown touch because my hands are always dirty.


That's what I always thought, still got me a samsung droid charge and purchased the otter case for it. It's completely inclosed in the case. 

Pat


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> That's what I always thought, still got me a samsung droid charge and purchased the otter case for it. It's completely inclosed in the case.
> 
> Pat


I have an otter box as well but since mine is a slider it is not a defender case.


----------



## Goode Painters (Jan 1, 2011)

cappaint said:


> so you can leave the phone in ur car and just wear your bluetooth and listen to music?


no i couldnt do that-i have a motorola finiti the range on mine is like 40 feet i usually leave my phone on my hip or if its dying i will plug it in close to were im working-it actually keeps me from loosing my phone also because it tells you when youre out of range which stops me from leaving my phone on a window sill somewhere and driving away !! but if it rings when im working i jusat say "anwser" or "ignore" it even says whose calling- the actual name and if the # is not in your contacts it reads the number great investment !!! i never break stride


----------

